# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Call Blocker and Text Blocker هو التطبيق الامثل لحجب الازعاج عنك

## دالـيا

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *اقوى تطبيق لحجب المكالمات والرسائل النصية المزعجة 
يسعدنى انى اقدملك البرنامج الاقوى فى حجب المكالمات المزعجة
والرسائل التى نطلق عليها Spam  اسم التطبيق Call Blocker and Text Blocker* **     *  
يمكنك زيارة اللينك التالى لتحميل التطبيق والتعرف على اقوى
مزاياه من خلال ستور Mobomarket 
تحميل التطبيق
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * كما يمكنك تحميل متجر موبوماركت على هاتفك
وتحميل ما يروق لك من تطبيقات والعاب من موقعه الرسمى* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *
اخر حدث نود التنبيه عليه مسابقة مطورى تطبيقات الاندرويد المنظمة من قبل متجر موبوماركت لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
اعلن الموقع الرسمى لمتجر تطبيقات موبوماركت عن
 اكبر مسابقة لمطورى تطبيقات والعاب الاندرويد   * *وفى هذا السياق تم توضيح الاتى :*  مسابقة المطورين من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] هي فرصة ممتازة لكل مطوري تطبيقات الهواتف  العالم العربي 
لكي يجدوا شركاء جدد وحلول مبتكرة تمكنهم من إيصال تطبيقاتهم  لقطاع أكبر من الجمهور،     يمكنك معرفة مزيد من التفاصيل من خلال موقع الرسمى للمسابقة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Micro man82

شكرا يا داليا لكن البرنامج مشكوك فيه (به فيروس) :Mad:

----------


## max_11

الله يسعدك ع هالطرح المميز
وكثر الله من امثالك
تحياتي لك..

----------


## mohamid

الله اجزيك مشكووور

----------

